# Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8



## alpenpoint (19. Mai 2011)

*Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Hallo,

suche für oben genannten Vaio Laptop die Cd für den Nachbauakku. Ist von Ebay.  Hab die CD  leider nicht mehr und jetzt erkennt der Sony nach dem neuen aufsetzen  des BS (WIN 7)den Akku nicht mehr.

Wer kann mir die Software / Bios patch zukommen lassen?

lg, Alpi


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Also, ich hab noch nur gehört, dass man für nen Akku Treiber braucht - allein schon, weil der Akku ja auch laden müsste, wenn der Laptop bzw. Windows gar nicht an ist. Und der Akku müsste dann ja auch das Laptop mit Strom versorgen können, wenn man nur ins BIOS geht - da ist windows ja ebenfalls nicht geladen, kann also nichts mit Treibern zu tun haben. Wenn der Akku also nicht funktioniert, dann ist der nicht kompatibel oder defekt, oder am Laptop ist was defekt. 

Oder geht es lediglich um die Anzeige der Akku-Restlaufzeit bei windows, und der Akku funktioniert an sich sonst einwandfrei? Hast Du denn bei Sony mal nach Treibern ganz allgemein zu dem Modell geschaut? Normalerweise findet man da alles: Booard/Chipsatz, Sound, WLAN, Grafik, Touchpad usw. und evlt. auch noch ein Tool für die Energieverwaltung


----------



## alpenpoint (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Hallo,

der Akku ist ja schon ausgetauscht weil der originale defekt war und das  ist definitif so bei Nachbauakkus!! Da gibts eine CD dazu ansonsten  wird der Akku nicht geladen. Akkuladeanzeige blinkt nur schnell und lädt  den Akku nicht auf. Windows meldet auch dass der Akku nicht aufgeladen wird.
Steht auch überall bei den Händlern (Ebay) dabei dass der Akku nur mit  der CD funktioniert. Der Laptop läßt sich nicht mal einschalten mit  Akku, muß man vorher rausnehmen und dann erst einlegen.
Meldung bei Windows: 89% verbleiben (Netzbetrieb, wird nicht aufgeladen).


lg, Alpi


----------



## Shonun (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Kannst Du mal den Typ des Akku durchgeben? SN und Herstellungsnummer


----------



## alpenpoint (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Model: LSO BPS8
Rating: 11.1V / 5200mAh
Laptopbattery20100408600
Made in China

lg, Alpi


----------



## Shonun (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Habe mal bei Sony angefragt, da arbeitet ein Freund von mir. Sobald ich das Email erhalten habe und Infos werde ich es dir rein schreiben.


----------



## alpenpoint (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Hallo,

Super, Danke!
Hier noch ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg, Alpi


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Hast Du mal einen Link zum akku? Ich hab echt noch nie so was Dämliches gehört: welchen Sinn hat denn der Akku, wenn der Akku erst erkannt wird, nachdem man das Notebook per Stromnetz eingeschaltet und Windows gebootet hat, damit erst dann der Akku erkannt werden kann? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man den Akku nur aufladen kann, wenn das Notebook schon an ist, und das man das Notebook nicht mehr ohne Steckdose starten kann...? 


Oder geht es doch lediglich nur darum, dass der Akku bezüglich Energiestandanzeige usw. auch unter laufendem Windows korrekt "erkannt" und geladen wird?


----------



## Shonun (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Es gibt Akkus, die man zuerst via Software/Hardware so zu sagen ordnen muss.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Was heißt "ordnen" ? Sozusagen "installieren" oder wie? Man stellt dann also IM Akku was um?


----------



## Shonun (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Genau. Es ist ein Elektronischer Prozess. Ich kann den Ablauf nicht genau sagen, aber so wurde es mir nur kurz erklärt.


----------



## alpenpoint (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Hallo,

anscheinend ist Sony daran interessiert dass keine Fremdakkus verwendet werden (kosten ja auch nur die hälfte) und deswegen mußt du mit dieser CD das Bios patchen denn der Akku wird schon beim einschalten direkt gecheckt und dann fängt die Batterieanzeige schnell blinken an.

Siehe hier:

eBay Österreich: Akku f. Sony VAIO VGP-BPL8A VGP-BPS8 VGP-BPS8A VGP-BPL8 (Artikel 190516492255 endet 25.05.11 11:22:54 MESZ)

lg, Alpi


----------



## Shonun (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

So Email erhalten und er wird mir die CD zusenden. Ich werde es danach hochladen und Du hast alle Tools drauf und Treiber. Sollte Montag da sein.



> Wichtiger Hinweis: Akkus von Drittanbietern erfüllen möglicherweise bestimmte Sicherheitsrichtlinien nicht und können deshalb überhitzen.
> Aus Sicherheitsgründen verfügen VAIO-Notebooks über Hardwareprüffunktionen, die sicherstellen, dass richtig konzipierte Akkus verwendet werden.


----------



## alpenpoint (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Super, vielen Dank!!

lg, Alpi


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Ist im Grunde das selbe Prinzip wie mit Tintenpatronen mit Chip. Das selbe Spiel habe ich schon bei ThinkPads, Asus B Serie, Mac Books und HP Notebooks im Zusammenspiel mit nicht originalen Akkus erlebt. Allerdings wird der Akku geladen, aber die Anzeige bleibt aus. Bei einigen Modelen half es die Herstellereigenen Energie- und Ladestand "Tools" zu deinstallieren und Windows den Job machen zu lassen. 

Im Falle des Sony Models, handelt es sich nicht um eine Treiber CD sondern eine CD mit einem BIOS File, damit die Akkuerkennung per BIOS klappt. Akku für Sony VGP-BPS8 / BPS8A, VGN-FZ Serie 5200mAh/58Wh Silber inkl. Treiber - Akkus von A-Z der Akkushop aus Berlin für Akku, Batterien und Zubehör, Notebookakku, Werkzeugakku, Videoakku, externe Akku

Hab mal nachgefragt. Das "Winflash" ist wohl nur einfach nicht mit 64bit Systemen kompatibel.


----------



## alpenpoint (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Hallo,

der Akku wird definitif nicht geladen. Allerdings habe ich ein WINDOWS 7 64bit drauf. Evtl. macht das auch Probleme. Werde mal ein 32bit System probieren.
Zuerst warte ich aber noch auf die Software von Shonun.

lg, Alpi


----------



## Desmodontidae (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

Lädt er den nur unter Windows den Akku nicht oder auch im abgeschalteten Zustand nicht? Vermutlich letzteres auch, was dann wohl mit diesem BIOS Flash behoben werden wird. Das Flashprogramm soll aber wie gesagt nicht unter 64bit starten. Zumindest meine Info dazu.


----------



## alpenpoint (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

@*Shonun

Hi,

hast du schon was bekommen?

lg, Alpi
*


----------



## Shonun (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber CD für VGN-FZ11Z Nachbauakku LSO BPS8*

hab priv msg gesendet.


----------

